# Restauration iPad1



## toniodelaluna (6 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai acheté sur le refurb un des derniers iPad1, il y a quelques mois.
L'appareil est seulement utilisé maintenant mais je n'arrive pas à le mettre en route.
Le branchement à iTunes provoque une restauration qui échoue systématiquement avec une erreur 1600, 1601 etc. lors de l'installation du fichier ipsw sur l'iPad.
J'ai essayé sur 5 machines, Mac ou PC et rien ne fonctionne.

Il n'est plus possible de le retourner, que puis-je faire ?

Merci !


----------



## Lauange (8 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Regarde sur cette page :

http://www.iphonegen.fr/tuto-corriger-erreurs-itunes-article-7036-4.html


----------



## toniodelaluna (8 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, merci beaucoup, mais j'ai déjà tout essayé et ça ne fonctionne toujours pas.
J'ai entrepris de retourner l'iPad chez Apple tout de même.


----------



## Maxoubx (8 Novembre 2012)

essaye de la passer en mode DFU puis faire une restauration


----------



## toniodelaluna (8 Novembre 2012)

Merci, mais l'iPad ne passe même pas en mode DFU, il ne réagit absolument pas...


----------

